# Gender?



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

My white face pearl pied can talk whistle and sing but he isnt loosing his pearls. He was born in Aug 2010 surly he would have moulted his pearls if he was a boy by now...right??


----------



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

The day I got him


----------



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

Taken recently.


----------



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV3KAZYMhqs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Some vocals. See why im confused? Everything tells me male but he has retained nearly all pearls. Can males keep pearls? Or females whistle sing and talk??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i want to say hes a male, but i would get him DNA tested to know for sure. pearl pied males keep their pearls longer. but usually they've lost more than that. so a DNA test i think in this case will only tell you for sure


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i have been told that some female can learn to whistle and sang but only a few. everything i have read and been told says male pearls lose their pearls. i have gotten several cockatiel books and they say that sometimes a female can learn to whistle and sang. to be absolutly sure you need to do a DNA test. very pretty bird


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Stormy is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

If he is a she, she is incredibly vocal. She he started talking the other day right in front if me !!! Guess it doesnt matter but I may dna just to finally find out lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have my bets on male


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im going to say male too... cookie is a pearl pied and he is over 12 months and he still has his pearls


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i have my bets on male


I too would agree

your new arrival is GORGEOUS!!!!! i LOVE white cockatiels!!! 

i want one


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well according to srtiels (as i read on another thread), a pearl pied male will actually keep his pearls longer than a _normal_ pearl male...so it's still possible for yours to be male even though he kept his pearls.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=25686&page=2

post #17: srtiels shows everyone up with knowledge

Basically, a pearl pied male will begin to lose its pearls during the first molt and will then slowly lose the rest with each molt but may keep pearls near the shoulders and the barred tail feathers (like a normal female would have) sometimes until they are 8 years old.

So--in your pictures, you see how the pearling has faded a bit? I'd say you _do _have a male on your hands!


----------

